# SV'nSear Rib Roast



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Sous Vide a small rib roast (4.25 lbs.) for 7 1/2 hours at 130º. First pic is of the SV'd roast vacuum sealed and the second pic is just out of the vacuum seal.


-----


-----

Seasoned the roast with Tatonka Dust.


-----

Set the roast directly over the Vortex for a fast sear on all sides while we had twice baked potatoes and shrimp in cast iron cooking indirect around the Vortex.


-----

Here is the roast after the sear.


-----

Then while the roast was resting made some garlic toast directly over the Vortex in a cast iron pan.


-----

The entire roast was evenly cooked to our preference... made for a heck of a excellent meal not to mention it should serve a few more meals of leftovers of prime rib on toast sandwiches!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

very nice .....


----------

